# favorite



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

I was wondering what is your favorite big game animal to eat?


----------



## bowhunter3 (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Favorite*

Elk, and I have also liked Moose


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: Favorite*

One eye, is that you?

I like all of it, as long as it's been taken care of. Deer. elk and antelope. On the other hand I have hated it all too. If it is not taken care of, makes for a long winter.

You know what is funny, if you eat elk, deer for a month or so and then cook up some hamburger (beef) , boy does it taste and smell like SH*&.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Favorite*

DEER 
ELK 
MOOSE
antelope.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Favorite*

I've had moose, buffalo, deer, elk, antelope salami, wild boar (GREAT STUFF), all sorts of upland game and I love it all. Moose and Wild Hog was probably my favorite... with upland game, buffalo, elk and deer following in that order. Of course I've had the exotic stuff from Rodizio but I can't honestly say I know that what I was eating was really alligator or rattlesnake, but it was tasty.

Guess I shouldn't have thrown upland in there.... since you asked about big game, but some of the stuff we hunt here big game wise is below the smaller birds we hunt.


----------



## skull krazy (Jan 5, 2008)

Personally i think Moose & buffalo are the best, they don't seem to be as tough or as dry. :mrgreen:


----------



## NoShot (Nov 23, 2007)

Nothing better than a Dutch oven Moose roast.. So, I prefer Moose.


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2008)

Elk hands down. Buffalo comes in a close second. Never had Moose.


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

*Re: Favorite*

I forgot to put my chose I would pick antelope first then elk followed by moose and deer.


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: Favorite*

Bison.


----------



## Surfer Coyote (Jan 14, 2008)

Nothing better than a buffalo burger. Mmmmm.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: Favorite*

Turkey

Turkeys are considered big game where I'm from and I can allready taste the fried turkey and taters with gravy. MMMMMMgood. :mrgreen: Come on April!!!! 8)

my second favorite would be whitetail deer steak with the same fixins.


----------



## 4x4 Bronco (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Favorite*

Elk is my favorite, but I like them all.


----------



## woollybugger (Oct 13, 2007)

*Re: Favorite*

Black Angus! :lol: (don't they spend enough time on USDA Forest Service land to qualify as 'wild game'? :wink: )

No, really. I think chukar is #1 hands down. I also really like elk, GW teal, pintail, mallard, and pheasant. Don't forget about the lowly cottontail!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

1 Bison
2 Elk


----------



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

Caribou!


----------



## archery (Sep 7, 2007)

In order;

Bison
whitetail
elk/moose
javelina
caribou
plywood
muledeer(except for the backstraps, love those)


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

possum

Though I'll take perch, walleye, and kokane over any of the big game meats.


----------



## cfarnwide (Sep 10, 2007)

Elk! I would rather have elk than beef. And surprisingly enough, my wife is the same

Deer would be my second choice and still preferred over beef although the wife isnt to wild about deer.


----------

